# Jugendwort des Jahres



## Vartez (3. Dezember 2009)

Hey,
(hatte nix bei sufu gefunden)
hatte mal durch Zufall endeckt und muss sagen wie peinlich, sinnlos und dumm sone Wahl is.
Schon alleine deswegen, weil ich nicht einmal irgendein Wort davon in meinem Leben gehört habe.

Hier mal der Link: http://www.jugendwort.de/

Nebenbei, dass Wort auf platz 1 ist Hartzen, soll heisen : Arbeitslos sein, rumhängen!

Naja viel Spaß dabei ma rumzulesen xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Nebenbei, dass Wort auf platz 1 ist Hartzen, soll heisen : Arbeitslos sein, rumhängen!


*prust*


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Nebenbei, dass Wort auf platz 1 ist Hartzen, soll heisen : Arbeitslos sein, rumhängen!



das hab ich noch NIE in meinem leben gehört O_o


----------



## EspCap (3. Dezember 2009)

> das hab ich noch NIE in meinem leben gehört O_o


/sign. Nie gehört, nie benutzt... wir scheinen wohl nicht mehr 'die Jugend' zu sein ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das hab ich noch NIE in meinem leben gehört O_o


haha: "DIE MEISTDISKUTIERTEN WÖRTER: fappieren" XD


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Dezember 2009)

hmm das wort is kuhl. aber warum hat denn _fappieren_ nich gewonnen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (3. Dezember 2009)

habs gestern im TV gesehen 
hab mir auch schon überlegt den Thread dazu aufzumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finds einfach nur blöd und peinlich was aus der deutschen Sprache geworden ist..
mal im Ernst brauchen wir mehr Wörter? auch noch solche
Dass der Verlag " Langenscheidt sowas überhaupt veröffentlich ist dass peinlichste von allen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> /sign. Nie gehört, nie benutzt... wir scheinen wohl nicht mehr 'die Jugend' zu sein ^^



mit 15 zu alt um so was zu kennen... wo ist bloß die zeit hin?

DIE MEISTDISKUTIERTEN WÖRTER
Bums-Container
LOL xD


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> habs gestern im TV gesehen
> hab mir auch schon überlegt den Thread dazu aufzumachen
> 
> 
> ...


sprache verändert sich nun mal


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Dezember 2009)

diese ganzen wettbewerbe sind lächerlich
90% hab ich noch nie gehört geschweige denn benutzt
aber wie jmd anders schon sehr treffend formuliert hat:


> Im Forum der Internetseite "jugendwort.de" appelliert ein Kritiker an die Verantwortlichen, aufzuhören, "sich an die Jugend ranzuwanzen! Das ist noch peinlicher als Ignoranz."


----------



## Dominau (3. Dezember 2009)

Jugendwort des Jahres 2008.. _Gammelfleischparty_
sowas ist echt peinlich. wer hat da teilgenommen bitteschön?
also keiner den ich kenne sagt "Rudelgucken" oder "untermoppelt"...


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Dezember 2009)

ich habe soeben festgestellt ich spreche keine jugendsprache :/


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Dezember 2009)

Rudelgucken hatte ich mal selbst benutzt, allerdings ohne es vorher gehört zu haben und eher als Anspielung darauf, dass die Herren sich wie ein Rudel räudiger Hunde aufführten... aber sonst... nix... nada...


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich habe soeben festgestellt ich spreche keine jugendsprache :/



ich bin 15 und kenne keins dieser wörter O_o irgendwas mach ich falsch ._.


----------



## EspCap (3. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich habe soeben festgestellt ich spreche keine jugendsprache :/


Je mehr Wörter ich von dieser Seite lese glaube ich dass das auf 99% der Jugend inkl. mich zutrifft...


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Je mehr Wörter ich von dieser Seite lese glaube ich dass das auf 99% der Jugend inkl. mich zutrifft...


hoffentlich...


----------



## Death_Master (3. Dezember 2009)

Solche Sprache wird nur von den jüngeren Generationen und auch hauptsächlich von Metallern und Hip-Hoppern verwendet.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Dezember 2009)

Solche Sprache wird von Niemandem verwendet


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

hab gehört, leute mit kaugummi auf der  brille benutzen so wörter auch öfters... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



füße hoch, der kam flach


----------



## Manoroth (3. Dezember 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Solche Sprache wird nur von den jüngeren Generationen und auch hauptsächlich von Metallern und Hip-Hoppern verwendet.



erstens... schreibt man das nur mit einem L (metaler) und 2... zeig mir einen richtigen Metaler der net mindestens um die 18 is. und mit richtig meine ich einer der sich auch n bisserl mit den werten etc auseinander gesetzt hat und net einfach einer der slipknot hört und sich wie einer anzieht


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> erstens... schreibt man das nur mit einem L (metaler) und 2... zeig mir einen richtigen Metaler der net mindestens um die 18 is. und mit richtig meine ich einer der sich auch n bisserl mit den werten etc auseinander gesetzt hat und net einfach einer der slipknot hört und sich wie einer anzieht



geh einfach nicht auf den ein^^
der ist eh nur am tr0llen, schlecht am tr0llen aber am tr0llen
das sieht man schon an seinem sehr schlechten mit paint bemalten mybuffed bild^^


----------



## Kronas (3. Dezember 2009)

http://www.jugendwort.de/forum_woerter.cfm?thread=1908

xD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> http://www.jugendwort.de/forum_woerter.cfm?thread=1908
> 
> xD



ok ich oute mich
das hab ich auch schonmal benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (3. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich habe soeben festgestellt ich spreche keine jugendsprache :/



Dito. 

Ich frage mich echt, wer solche Wörter eigentlich vorschlägt. Fremdschäm-Alarm.


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe noch keines dieser Wörter gehört oder gelesen.
Woher haben die den Müll her?
kein normal denkender Mensch benutzt solche wörter^^


----------



## Kronas (3. Dezember 2009)

na, wer erkennt die provokation in diesem bild?


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Dezember 2009)

^^ ich glaub sowas entsteht per zufall durch n versprecher oder n verhörer


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Dezember 2009)

übrigens deanne dieses "dito" kann man auch zu den jugendworten zählen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> übrigens deanne dieses "dito" kann man auch zu den jugendworten zählen^^


nicht wirklich, nein...


----------



## Arosk (3. Dezember 2009)

Noch nie gehört das Wort.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Dezember 2009)

Jezz sieht ihr, was passiert, wenn "erwachsene" (oder einfuch nur 18+) Menschen ihre Arbeit machen, ohne sich damit auseinander zu setzen. Hauptsache man bekommt Geld dafür (Bild-Zeitung: Paradebeispiel). Unter einer Umfrage stell ich mir vor, das mehrere tausend Jugendliche einess Landes ihre Wörter vorschlagen, und man "Das" wählt, welches am meisten vorgeschlagen wurde.

Ein billiger Versuch von Erwachsenen, sich bei der Jugendeinzuschleimen. Wie ich gerade merke,gehöre ich mit meinen 17 Jahren und Wortschatz nicht mehr zur Jugend.

Ich hätte schon gedacht, das "lol" an erster Stelle wäre. Wäre logisch oder? Was meint ihr?


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nicht wirklich, nein...


aha und warum nicht???


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> aha und warum nicht???





> Aus den rund 200 neuen Begriffen und Wendungen, die für das aktuelle Wörterbuch „Hä?? – Jugendsprache unplugged“ ausgesucht wurden, entsteht eine Liste der 30 beliebtesten Begriffe. Diese 30 Wörter stehen im Internet zum Voting bereit. Jeder kann mitmachen und seine Stimme für sein Jugendwort abgeben. Die 15 meistgewählten Begriffe werden einer qualifizierten Jury vorgelegt, die daraus das „Jugendwort des Jahres“ kürt.



dito ist kein neuer begriff.


----------



## Jester (3. Dezember 2009)

"Qualifizierte Jury"
Wahrscheinlich genauso kompetent wie ein gewisser Pfeiffer... :>

Ich hab diese Worte auch noch nie gehoert, obwohl ich definitiv zur Jugend gehoere und von mir selber behaupten wuerde, sehr bewandert im Bereich der Jugendsprache zu sein!

Schwachsinnig und laecherlich!


----------



## Deanne (3. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> dito ist kein neuer begriff.



Stimmt. Den hat schon meine Ma in meiner Kindheit benutzt und ich kenne wenig Jugendliche, die ihn verwenden.


----------



## Sin (4. Dezember 2009)

Das problem ist, die Wörter werden nicht von einer gewissen Altersgruppe benutzt, sondern von einer gewissen Gesellschaftsschicht. Das Problem: Die hat kein Geld für Internet und kann nicht mitvoten. Ausgenommen: die von Papa Staat bezahlten Computer in diversen EDV-Räumen der Schulen.

Ich mein, wie bekloppt muss man bitte in der Birne sein, wenn man Wörter wie "Gesichtszirkus"; "Hartzen"; etc. erfindet?


----------



## XXI. (4. Dezember 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Solche Sprache wird nur von den jüngeren Generationen und auch hauptsächlich von Metallern und Hip-Hoppern verwendet.



Der Gute Alte Unqualifizierte dumme Kommentar, von Leuten mit Kaugummi auf der Brille.
Ach ne das is ja irgend ne Linse weil im Titel steht ja TERMINATOR....

Allgemein frag ich mich immer, welche Leute solche Begriffe benutzen in meiner ganzen Schule hab ich die beliebtesten 3 noch die gehört....


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Dezember 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Stimmt. Den hat schon meine Ma in meiner Kindheit benutzt und ich kenne wenig Jugendliche, die ihn verwenden.


what Oo

ok das war mir nicht bewusst ich hab das auch zum ersten mal hier im buffed forum gelesen und dachte das es eher neu wäre naja :/


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

dito ist mir auch nix neues, aber gammelfleischparty is ja mal geil^^


----------



## Alion (4. Dezember 2009)

lol bei Fappieren hab ich gelacht. Und an der Diskussion nehmen nur Bernds teil. Krautchan lässt grüssen.
Aber mal ehrlich, ich habe die Wörter noch nie im alltäglichen Sprachgebrauch gehört. Ich kann mir zwar etwa vorstellen was man darunter versteht aber würde so etwas nie in der Mund nehmen.


----------



## Silmyiél (4. Dezember 2009)

hm also am besten find ich ja immer noch Schnecken-TÜV ^^ 

aber ich kenn keinen jungendlichen der solche wörter benutzt.


----------



## Falathrim (4. Dezember 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> Dito kommt warscheinlich von der Reihe Pokemon..
> 
> denn dort gab es ein Pokemon das sich Dito nennte und jeden immitierte.


Mein Kopf hat grade ganz, ganz spontan Bekanntschaft mit der Tischplatte gemacht.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Dezember 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Mein Kopf hat grade ganz, ganz spontan Bekanntschaft mit der Tischplatte gemacht.


ich hab auch gedacht das kommt daher :O


----------



## Winipek (4. Dezember 2009)

dito / a detto  
 Es steht für „gleichfalls, dasselbe, ebenso“ im Sinne von „das gleiche wie zuvor (beziehungsweise weiter oben im Text) genannt“. Beispiel:

1 kg Kirschen, gewaschen, abgetropft und entsteint 
2 kg Pflaumen, dito 
500 g Aprikosen, dito 
„dito“ wird auch oft als „dto.“ abgekürzt.

dito stammt von detto, dem Partizip Perfekt des italienischen Verbs dire (sagen) ab. Im kaufmännischen Sprachgebrauch wurde es als a detto übernommen, was bedeutet: wie gesagt, im Sinne von desgleichen, das Gleiche. Das italienische dire geht zurück auf das lateinische dicere (sagen).


----------



## Artherk (4. Dezember 2009)

aua das war zu hoch für unsre kleinen gehirne...


----------



## Thoor (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich hätte gewettet es wäre "Alda" oder sowas :/

Anscheinend bin ich für die Jugend zu alt geworden, AFK Anti Falten Creme kaufen ...:/


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Dezember 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> lol bei Fappieren hab ich gelacht. Und an der Diskussion nehmen nur Bernds teil. Krautchan lässt grüssen.
> Aber mal ehrlich, ich habe die Wörter noch nie im alltäglichen Sprachgebrauch gehört. Ich kann mir zwar etwa vorstellen was man darunter versteht aber würde so etwas nie in der Mund nehmen.


was bitte ist fappieren ich denk jetzt da an was schweinisches :/


----------



## Manoroth (4. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was bitte ist fappieren ich denk jetzt da an was schweinisches :/



genau das ists^^ zumindest nach der erklärung von der seite da


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Dezember 2009)

ach du scheiße >.<


----------



## Winipek (4. Dezember 2009)

oh man...

frappieren - ist verblüffen oder überraschen ...

Setzen 6...und als Hausaufgabe wird jetzt jeden Tag ein neues Fremdwort gelernt und der Klasse erklärt !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
Wobei, den Begriff gibts auch irgendwie beim Kochen ... da kenn ich mich allerdings nicht aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Dezember 2009)

jaja FRAPPIEREN schon nur FAPPieren also ohne das R vorne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (4. Dezember 2009)

Asche auf mein Haupt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich schon mal Klugscheissen will... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Dezember 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Asche auf mein Haupt ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


siehe meine Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (4. Dezember 2009)

Hartzen hat man hier früher immer gesagt wenn man was kiffen wollte. Also im Sinne von was weghartzen. Ansonsten hab ich das Wort auch noch nie gehört und vorallem nicht als Bezeichnung für "arbeitslos sein, rumhängen". Was ist denn aus dem guten alten "gammeln" geworden? Bin ich mit meinen 22 schon soweit weg von der Jugend? ^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (4. Dezember 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Hartzen hat man hier früher immer gesagt wenn man was kiffen wollte. Also im Sinne von was weghartzen.



Ich hab in einem drittklassigen Film das Wort "Quarzen" -> Kiffen aufgeschnappt. Villeicht normal, kenne fast keinen dieser Begriffe >Schweizer.< Und klar, da fragt man 10 fünfzig Jährige, "Was ist das häufigste Jugendwort" Und die Antworten kann man ja nachlesen.
Gruss.


----------



## Falathrim (4. Dezember 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Hartzen hat man hier früher immer gesagt wenn man was kiffen wollte. Also im Sinne von was weghartzen. Ansonsten hab ich das Wort auch noch nie gehört und vorallem nicht als Bezeichnung für "arbeitslos sein, rumhängen". Was ist denn aus dem guten alten "gammeln" geworden? Bin ich mit meinen 22 schon soweit weg von der Jugend? ^^


Da bin ich sogar mit 18 zu alt.
Die Begründung war ja, dass das Wort zeigt, dass sich die heutige Jugend mit dem Thema Arbeitslosigkeit beschäftigt...die rallen auch nicht, dass das ein negativ behaftetes Wort ist...


----------



## Silenzz (4. Dezember 2009)

Also dieser Wettbewerb ist ja mal sowas von Grottenschlecht xD Ich mein, ich mit mieinen 15 Jahren dürfte ja wohl noch wissen was Jugendsprache ist =P Und es wäre wohl eher eloquent geworden als Hartzen oO und das vorallem noch mit der Aussage des Wortes, kenne Hartzen eigentlich auch nur von Kiffen genauso wie Quarzen xD


----------



## Natar (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das hab ich noch NIE in meinem leben gehört O_o



geh mal an die frische luft


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> geh mal an die frische luft



da bin ich öfters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber über 90% dieser wörter hab ich noch nie gehört!


----------



## Natar (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> da bin ich öfters
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab auch die reportage über dieses jugendwort auf rtl gesehen, und keiner der befragten jugendlichen kannte das wort.
aber für mich waren das eher studenten/gymnaisten welche gefragt wurden, vielleicht sollte man mehr in den arbeiterklasse fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich bin auf einer hauptschule und wohne auch nicht grad in der schönsten gegend^^
ich mach irgendwas falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (4. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich bin auf einer hauptschule und wohne auch nicht grad in der schönsten gegend^^
> ich mach irgendwas falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hm, kompliziert, kompliziert
*nachdenk* dann muss es doch die frische luft sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> hm, kompliziert, kompliziert
> *nachdenk* dann muss es doch die frische luft sein
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ehrlich, die haben da bestimmt paar 40 jährige und die dümmsten idioten gefragt was den grad so ganz cool ist ... anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären^^


----------



## F-S-N (4. Dezember 2009)

Kein Wort aus der Top 5 habe ich je gehört :/


----------



## Falathrim (4. Dezember 2009)

F-S-N schrieb:


> Kein Wort aus der Top 5 habe ich je gehört :/


Naja ich kenn bam. Einfach weils ichs selber immer sage...kommt quasi aus dem guten alten Video mit Bruce Lee *g*


Ist aber auch nicht wirklich neu...hmmm^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. Dezember 2009)

Diese Liste kam so zustande:

Der Redakteur der Seite hat einen Sohn.
Der Sohn ist 14 und hat, weil er hochbegabt ist, schon 2 Klassen übersprungen.
Er hat wenig dünnes Haar, eine Brille in Colaflaschenbodenstärke, trägt die Kleidung seines älteren Bruder auf, (der Konfirmant und Chorleiter ist)
und wird jeden Nachmittag von der Schule abgeholt, weil ihn die andern Kinder immer verprügeln.

Der Redakteur hat sich also diesen seinen Sohn geschnappt und gesagt: 
"Bitte Hans-Herbert, sie so lieb und schreib mir doch mal all die ausgeflippten und schrägen Wörter auf, die ihr ausgeflippten und schrägen Jugendlichen immer so beutzt wenn ihr unter euch sein, harharhar."

Hans-Herbert tat wie ihm geheissen und das Ergebnis haben wir nun vor uns!


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Dezember 2009)

da könnt ihr euch n paar jugendworte rausschreiben


----------



## Soladra (5. Dezember 2009)

Schade dass dein Post zu groß ist,Ohrensammler, sonnst wärs meine signatur


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Dezember 2009)

mach einfach die schriftart kleiner


----------



## Deanne (5. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> aber für mich waren das eher studenten/gymnaisten welche gefragt wurden, vielleicht sollte man mehr in den arbeiterklasse fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich war Gymnasiastin und bin jetzt Studentin, aber selbst ich würde solchen Schwachsinn nicht als Jugendsprache verkaufen. Weiß der Geier, wen die da gefragt haben.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Dezember 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich war Gymnasiastin und bin jetzt Studentin, aber selbst ich würde solchen Schwachsinn nicht als Jugendsprache verkaufen. Weiß der Geier, wen die da gefragt haben.


exakt die selben leute die auch für den tv total erstwählercheck gefragt werden wenn du mich fragst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin 15, geh aufs Gymnasium, zähl mich zu den Jugendlichen und hab auch noch keins von den Wörtern gehört^^


----------



## xxhajoxx (5. Dezember 2009)

War gerade mal auf der Seite das is ja echt hart was da vorgeschlagen wird, das is keine Jugendsprache das ist Idioten sprache. Wer sich so unterhält gehört für mich weggesperrt. Naja vielleicht werde ich auch langsam alt. (bin 20)^^


----------



## Palatschinkn (5. Dezember 2009)

In Österreich heist " Hartzen " i geh moi ane Rauchn.


----------



## Karius (5. Dezember 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Nebenbei, dass Wort auf platz 1 ist Hartzen, soll heisen : Arbeitslos sein, rumhängen!



Und ich konnte mich nicht zwischen "Ey", "Mann" und "Alter" entscheiden.




Palatschinkn schrieb:


> In Österreich heist " Hartzen " i geh moi ane Rauchn.



Raucht man dabei nicht was anderes? ^^


----------



## Palatschinkn (5. Dezember 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Raucht man dabei nicht was anderes? ^^



Gras oder was meinst? Wir sagen zu allem Hartzen ob Legal oder nicht.


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> erstens... schreibt man das nur mit einem L (metaler)[...]


evtl meinte er auch die berufsgruppe damit..

Achja, und auser "Rudelgucken" und "Fappieren" (wobei ich hier die Englishe Version verwenden würde, "Fappieren" klingt nach jemanden, der mit einem Feuerfuchs durchs Zwischennetz wellenreitet, um seine Heimseite zu besuchen)hab ich von diesen Wörtern noch nie etwas gehört


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin jetzt 14, naja fast 15, und habe sogut wie KEINES dieser Wörter gehört geschweige denn gebraucht. Bam kenn ich noch aber Bankster? Soll das irgendwie eine Art Anspielung auf Gangster sein? Finden die Bankangestellte toll? Ich verstehe das nicht.


----------



## Thoor (6. Dezember 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Diese Liste kam so zustande:
> 
> Der Redakteur der Seite hat einen Sohn.
> Der Sohn ist 14 und hat, weil er hochbegabt ist, schon 2 Klassen übersprungen.
> ...


Oh Gott, schreibst du beruflich Texte oder so, ich lieg grad vor lachen auf dem Boden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich kenne nur Bam (Ausgesp.: Bäm! (<- kommt von den ChuckNorris Jokes)) und Rudelgucken.
Hartzen hab ich auch noch nie gehört. Bankster und Pisaopfer genausowenig.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde "Asozial/Sozial" als Jugendwort des Jahres an die Wand hängen. Hab das Wort bis vor einem Jahr fast noch nie gehört, nun ist es in jedem zweiten Wort


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt 14, naja fast 15, und habe sogut wie KEINES dieser Wörter gehört geschweige denn gebraucht. Bam kenn ich noch aber Bankster? Soll das irgendwie eine Art Anspielung auf Gangster sein? Finden die Bankangestellte toll? Ich verstehe das nicht.


/sign


----------



## Abrox (7. Dezember 2009)

Hartzen...

Das Wort haben wir damals benutzt wenn wir bewusstseinserweiternde Substanzen rauchend zu uns nehmen wollten.

Schaden, dass das Wort jetzt auf so ne Weise "verkommt.


----------



## Tardok (7. Dezember 2009)

Also Bam kenn ich schon... KROCHAAAA!!!
Für jemanden, der wenn er in der Schule ist, nach Österreich LAUFEN kann (naja, sagen wir radeln...), sind solche Wörter natürlich sehr wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kennt ihr die Krocha Hymne? Das ist derber Shit xDxDxD

Die anderen Wörter kenne ich auch nicht und ich denke mit 17 darf ich mich noch zur Jugend zählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarif (7. Dezember 2009)

ich bin 14 jähriger Hopper
aber der großteil der wörter die ich hier lese habe ich noch NIE in meinem leben gehört


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

Tardok schrieb:


> Also Bam kenn ich schon... KROCHAAAA!!!
> Für jemanden, der wenn er in der Schule ist, nach Österreich LAUFEN kann (naja, sagen wir radeln...), sind solche Wörter natürlich sehr wichtig
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA Krocha hymne rulz!


----------



## Reo_MC (9. Januar 2010)

/Threadrezz

Musste lachen als ich das hier gesehen hab:
http://www.jugendwort.de/voting.cfm

Demnach haben über 40% "Rudelgucken" gewählt, und SAGE UND SCHREIBE 2,3% hartzen... Man hat also als Wähler direkten Einfluss auf das Ergebnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

rudelgucken... omg...^^

aber besser als hartzen ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Januar 2010)

Edelratte  	

bam, bäm 	
KnickKnack 	

Pisaopfer 	

Knieschoner 	

Don Promillo 	

korall 	

mausgerecht 	

untermoppelt 

obama 	

was bedeuten diese wörter?


----------



## Hotgoblin (10. Januar 2010)

Mir fallen grade diese dummen Wörter ein:

- Spast

- Opfer

- H****sohn

etc


Echt heruntergekommen die meisten Jugendlichen -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Januar 2010)

aber was hat dann obama bei den jugendwörtern zu suchen?


----------



## Reflox (10. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> aber was hat dann obama bei den jugendwörtern zu suchen?



ihnen ist nichts besseres eingefallen, und heute sind die Schwarzen meistens die Opfer  (Das "Opfer" ist Opfer gemeint nicht das Opfer aus der Jugendsprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Also: Obama, er ist ein Schwarzer! Also ein neues cohles wort für die Jugend!


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Januar 2010)

das heißt nicht cohles sondern kewles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (10. Januar 2010)

untermoppelt? oO


----------



## Soramac (10. Januar 2010)

Obama heißt nicht Opfer oder Schwarzer, sondern bedeutet: das etwas cool ist. Zum Beispiel hat grad jemand mit dem Skateboard ein coolen Trick gemacht und dann sagt der: man du bist voll obama!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (10. Januar 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> untermoppelt? oO


Würd ich mal mit Magersüchtig übersetzen ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Obama heißt nicht Opfer oder Schwarzer, sondern bedeutet: das etwas cool ist. Zum Beispiel hat grad jemand mit dem Skateboard ein coolen Trick gemacht und dann sagt der: man du bist voll obama!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ó_ó
das sag ich morgen mal zu meinem lehrer
"hey, sie sind heute aber wieder obama!" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (10. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Ó_ó
> das sag ich morgen mal zu meinem lehrer
> "hey, sie sind heute aber wieder obama!"
> 
> ...




Ich glaub meiner würde mich nur dumm anschauen und weggehen :/


----------



## Samiona (10. Januar 2010)

In der Schweiz ist der beliebteste Jugendsatz: "S beschte wos je hets gitz", gesprochen von einem Jugendlichen mit ausländischem Akzent auf Anfrage, wie denn die Party sei, auf der er sich grade befindet. Übersetzt heisst das soviel wie: "Das beste, was es je gegeben hat." Allerdings geht der Satz grammatikalisch überhaupt nicht auf, da mehrere Tempusformen vermischt wurden, als auch sonst überhaupt nichts stimmt.
Der Satz ist inzwischen Kult. Ich fand es am Anfang lustig, aber inzwischen ist es nur noch ausgelutscht (gibt ja inzwischen sogar schon T-Shirts davon zu kaufen).

Hier noch das Video: S beschte wos je hets gits


----------



## Reflox (10. Januar 2010)

Samiona schrieb:


> In der Schweiz ist der beliebteste Jugendsatz: "S beschte wos je hets gitz", gesprochen von einem Jugendlichen mit ausländischem Akzent auf Anfrage, wie denn die Party sei, auf der er sich grade befindet. Übersetzt heisst das soviel wie: "Das beste, was es je gegeben hat." Allerdings geht der Satz grammatikalisch überhaupt nicht auf, da mehrere Tempusformen vermischt wurden, als auch sonst überhaupt nichts stimmt.
> Der Satz ist inzwischen Kult. Ich fand es am Anfang lustig, aber inzwischen ist es nur noch ausgelutscht (gibt ja inzwischen sogar schon T-Shirts davon zu kaufen).
> 
> Hier noch das Video: S beschte wos je hets gits



jop da ish sehr NERVIG! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder, Nigi, soll Niger heissen genau so schlimm wie Niga


----------



## DasX2007 (10. Januar 2010)

Nie gehört die Wörter... Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich bei "Rudelgucken" gelacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde es sowieso schlimm wie die deutsche Sprache immer mehr von der "Jugend"; naja, sagen wir mal "zerstört" wird... Ich finde da jetzt irgendwie kein richtiges Wort für. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Januar 2010)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Nie gehört die Wörter... Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich bei "Rudelgucken" gelacht habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie wärs mit intervenieren^^?


----------



## Loony555 (28. Juli 2010)

*alten Thread ausgrab* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Wahl zum Jugendwort des Jahres 2010 steht wieder an. Wäre prinzipiell ja egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber ich finds interessant, wieviele "Zockerbegriffe" Einzug gehalten haben...

Diese Wörter stehen zur Auswahl: 
(Ich finde ja "Speckbarbie" ganz toll) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Abwrackprämie - Rente  
Änderungsfleischerei - Klinik für Schönheitschirurgie  
Arschfax - Unterhosenetikett, das aus der Hose hängt  
Atze - Kumpel, Freund, Anhänger des Atzenstyles  
copypasten - abschreiben, Inhalte kopieren  
Crossi - Person mit braungebrannter, ledriger Haut  
Dulli, Dully - Idiot  
egosurfen - sich im Internet über Suchmaschinen suchen  
emotional flexibel - launisch  
eskalieren - exzessiv feiern  
flamen - nörgeln, nerven  
flatratelabern - quasseln, ohne Punkt und Komma reden  
Hadde!, Hade lan! - Hau rein!, Tschüs, Alter!  
haten - alles schlechtmachen, nörgeln  
Hochleistungs - Chiller extrem faule Person  
Hottie - attraktive Person  
Klappkaribik - Sonnenbank  
Konsolero - Person, die viel Zeit mit der Spielkonsole verbringt  
lohas - öko, umweltbewusst  
Loli - unreifes, naives Mädchen  
Lowbob - schlechter Spieler, Anfänger  
malle - bescheuert, abgefahren  
n1, nice one - Gut gemacht!, Geile Aktion! hübsch, schön !
Nippelwetter - kaltes, regnerisches Wetter  
Niveaulimbo - ständiges Absinken des Niveaus  
Phantomvibration - Einbildung, dass das eigene Handy vibriert  
raumschiff - super, toll  
resetten - rückgängig machen, zurücknehmen  
Schnitzelhusten - Schweinegrippe  
Speckbarbie - aufgetakeltes Mädchen in viel zu enger Kleidung 

http://www.jugendwort.de/voting.cfm


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juli 2010)

also da find ich diese drei  Abwrackprämie, Klapp-Karibik udn Hochleistungs-chiller am besten...beim letzten weil hochleistung eigentlich genau den umgedrehten wert ausdrückt,es aber insgesamt wieder zutreffend beschreibt


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Juli 2010)

Ich find Arschfax lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und Speckbarbie...Dulli ist ja nu kein Jugendwort, das ja ziemlich alt (Jugendwort 1970 vielleicht )


----------



## Manowar (28. Juli 2010)

Ich finds immer lustig, wenn ich die Unwörter des Jahres noch nie gehört habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4-5 Sachen sind dabei, die ich kenne und bei dem Rest rollen sich mir einfach nur die Zehnägel auf.


----------



## Budyguard (28. Juli 2010)

Da sind Wörter dabei die eich einfach noch nie gehört habe ^^
Aber echt Funny


----------



## Ennia (28. Juli 2010)

"boa eh, is dat raumschiff, eh" 

-.- so was dämliches!


----------



## Potpotom (28. Juli 2010)

Also erstaunlicherweise sind da ein paar gute Wörter bei, bin durchaus überrascht muss ich zugeben.

---

Atze, so nannten wir in Berlin früher - Gott bin ich alt - unsere Brüder. oO


----------



## Bloodletting (28. Juli 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Atze, so nannten wir in Berlin früher - Gott bin ich alt - unsere Brüder. oO



Jep ... die Zeit vermisse ich. -.-
Ich hasse dieses Wort und fand es noch besser, als es nicht so weit verbreitet war.
Jetzt benutzt es endgültig jeder Vollidiot.


----------



## Jester (28. Juli 2010)

Atzen nennen wir uns heute noch hier in Berlin... 
Der Rest klingt aber in der Tat sehr nach Bauernkaff... Speckbarbie Oo


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Juli 2010)

Ich find' einige dieser Ausdrücke echt genial. Allerdings habe ich ernsthafte Zweifel, dass das wirklich alles "jugendliche Umgangssprache" sein soll. Raumschiff? Schnitzelhusten? Emotional flexibel? So'n Quatsch!


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juli 2010)

ich finde einige wörter passen gar nicht in die aktuelle Unwörterversion,denn allein das wort flamen gibts doch nich erst seit 2010 oder seit letztem Jahr.genau wie lowbob oder lowie oder ähnlich.das sind doch wörter die schon seit jahren kursieren...
der überflieger ist aber in der richtung das wort schnitzelhusten...ist zwar eine ganz witzige(wie ich finde) umschreibung von schweinegrippe,aber wo bitte ist in diesem jahr die schweinegrippe aktuell gewesen,sodass es als jugendwort 2010 nominiert wurde????
ich frag mich wie das kriterium dafür ist und wer sowas auswertet...


----------



## Silmyiél (28. Juli 2010)

Die Jugend die solche Wörter verwendet ... wie alt sollen die sein? 7-16?


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. Juli 2010)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Die Jugend die solche Wörter verwendet ... wie alt sollen die sein? 7-16?



Wahrscheinlich werden solche Worte nur von den trotteln verwendet, die zur Erstellung dieser Liste rausgesucht wurden und die Betreiber jener Liste haben davon genauso wenig Ahnung...


----------



## eaglestar (28. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich find' einige dieser Ausdrücke echt genial. Allerdings habe ich ernsthafte Zweifel, dass das wirklich alles "jugendliche Umgangssprache" sein soll. Raumschiff? Schnitzelhusten? Emotional flexibel? So'n Quatsch!



Da kann ich nichts mehr hinzufügen und dir einfach nur noch zustimmen!

Gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (28. Juli 2010)

Ich frage mich jedes Jahr, wer solche Wörter eigentlich benutzt. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich zu alt für sowas bin, aber von "hartzen" oder "Schnitzelhusten" habe ich noch nie was gehört.


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juli 2010)

Hartzen is' derbe populär o_O
Also zumindest in Berlin


----------



## Darussios (28. Juli 2010)

Ich stelle grade fest, dass ich mit 17 Jahren wohl bereits ein alter Knacker bin da ich nur sehr wenige der Wörter kenne und mal tatsächlich zumindest benutzt hab.

Wo kann man die Frührente beantragen?


----------



## White_Sky (28. Juli 2010)

'hartzen'..FAIL

Das Wort höre ich zum ersten Mal^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Juli 2010)

ich bin 16 und habe kaum eins dieser wörter gehört .. das macht mir doch ein wenig angst :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2010)

"Hadde!, Hade lan! - Hau rein!, Tschüs, Alter!"

oh gott, bitte nicht... 
btw wieso sieht das smiley symbol aus, als hätte es n facelifting und zu große zähne... sieht aus wien um 180° gedrehtes tacho oO


----------



## Petersburg (28. Juli 2010)

Eben gesehen -> *Jugendwort 2008:* "Gammelfleischparty" (Ü-30-Party) Omg wer lässt sich so einen Bullshit einfallen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: Lowbob schlechter Spieler, Anfänger. Vote 4 Jugendwort des Jahres 2010 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (29. Juli 2010)

Gerade gestern hat mir ein Atze den Text gezeigt. Normalerweise ist der ja so ein richtiger Lowbob, aber das: n1! War gerade beim egosurfen, aber fands trotzdem total Raumschiff! Ich muss bestimmt total lachen, wenn ich dann die nächste Speckbarbie mit Schnitzelhusten sehe. Wahrscheinlich bekommt die dann auch noch ein Arschfax, damit wirklich jeder merkt was für ein Dulli die ist.


Ernsthaft, wer zum Teufel soll denn so sprechen? O.o
Ich bin jetzt fast 16 und habe bisher -bis auf Sachen wie Lowbob, n1, also "Internetsprache"- nichts davon gehört. Ich werde langsam alt...


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, wer zum Teufel soll denn so sprechen? O.o



leute, die keine freunde haben, und hoffen, sich durch so eine "coole" sprache welche zu verschaffen.
oder es sind halt so richtige vollpfosten, die sich dachten "höhö, wir sind jugendlich, und total oberkewl, wir haben bestimmt ein paar witzige begriffe, wir sind ja total knorke und in" :S


----------



## EspCap (29. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> leute, die keine freunde haben, und hoffen, sich durch so eine "coole" sprache welche zu verschaffen.
> oder es sind halt so richtige vollpfosten, die sich dachten "höhö, wir sind jugendlich, und total oberkewl, wir haben bestimmt ein paar witzige begriffe, wir sind ja total knorke und in" :S



qft.


----------



## Grushdak (29. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> leute, die keine freunde haben, und hoffen, sich durch so eine "coole" sprache welche zu verschaffen.
> oder es sind halt so richtige *vollpfosten*, die sich dachten "höhö, wir sind jugendlich, und total *oberkewl*, wir haben bestimmt ein paar witzige begriffe, wir sind ja total *knorke* und in" :S


Ich stimme Dir da auch zu, wobei ich die 3 markierten Wörter auch nicht benutze (sind auch solche Wörter). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selbst zu meiner Jugendzeit haben wir normal gesprochen und nicht teilweise so 'nen Szenejargon.

greetz & gn8


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich stimme Dir da auch zu, wobei ich die 3 markierten Wörter auch nicht benutze (sind auch solche Wörter).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oberkewl und knorke waren zur verdeutlichung gedacht, vollpfosten sag ich dann und wann auch so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: danke an razyl: "Leguan ist ein Tier, dessen Name häufig als Rufwort verwendet wird. 
Beispielsatz: Ey, was los Leguan?!"

verdammt, ich konnte mich grade echt nicht mehr vor lachen halten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
auch, wenn es keiner benutzt, wenn jemand so was zu mr sagen würde, ich glaube ich würde wirklich im echten leben vor lachen auf dem boden rumrollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (29. Juli 2010)

Aber "Niveaulimbo" find ich echt epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (30. Juli 2010)

OMG beim Voting ist Loli auf Platz 1. Und mit 20,6% weit im vorsprung. Ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen.
Ich vermute mal da hatte die eine Seite die hier nicht genannt wird (kraut hust hust hust) ihre Finger im Spielt.


----------



## Kehrin (30. Juli 2010)

Mein Favorit ist : [font="Arial, Verdana, Geneva, helvetica, sans-serif"]*BRÖF*[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, Geneva, helvetica, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, Geneva, helvetica, sans-serif"]*wenn etwas schlecht ist, ist es bröf 
Beispielsatz: A: Hesch Luscht zum go Billard spiile? 
B: Bröf, voll nit!  *[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, Geneva, helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, Geneva, helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, Geneva, helvetica, sans-serif"]I lol´ed hard [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, Geneva, helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, Geneva, helvetica, sans-serif"]Edit:[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, Geneva, helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, Geneva, helvetica, sans-serif"]Die haben Noob falsch geschrieben xD [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, Geneva, helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, Geneva, helvetica, sans-serif"]Noop ist eine beleidigende Bezeichnung für einen Laien, wobei das wort die eigene Würde sehr verletzt 
Beispielsatz: Du bist so ein noop.[/font]


----------



## Bloodletting (30. Juli 2010)

Alion schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal da hatte die eine Seite die hier nicht genannt wird (kraut hust hust hust) ihre Finger im Spielt.



sauerkraut.de - du hast vollkommen Recht. =P


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Juli 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> sauerkraut.de - du hast vollkommen Recht. =P



Das Coole ist ja - Sauerkraut.de gibt's wirklich und auf der Startseite geht's um Brühgurken. Klingt auch wie eines dieser angeblichen "Jugendwörter". "Hey alte Brühgurke, alles senkrecht?" - "Klar Alder, bin voll im Sauerkraut." Hmpf!


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> [...] "Klar Alder, bin voll im Sauerkraut." [...]



steck bratwurst in dein sauerkraut :>


----------

